# Does anyone know how to get these soup pots?



## Cryptika (Sep 12, 2013)

I found these soup pots in a dream town (Japanese) and was wondering if anyone knew how to get them. Google hasn't given me any answers, and neither has the group I'm in on Facebook.

Anyone know anything? These are super cool and I'd love to get one.
Thanks. :3


----------



## Touko (Sep 12, 2013)

They're from the igloo campers. You have to keep playing the 5 furniture game then it might pop up.
They're reorderable so I could order one for you o:


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have an igloo camper right now, I can try to get you one if you want


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 12, 2013)

I had no idea campers could give any exclusive items! Does anyone know of any others besides the pots?


----------



## Touko (Sep 12, 2013)

Tent campers:

Backpack
Bonfire
Campfire
Kayak
Sleeping Bag
Surfboard

Igloo:

Campfire
Stew Pot
Earthen Charcoal Brazier
Portable Stove
Propane Stove
Smoking Machine


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 12, 2013)

Touko said:


> Tent campers:
> 
> Backpack
> Bonfire
> ...



Awesome, I can't wait until my next camper comes!


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow I didn't know that the campers gave special stuff in this game!

Seems like the igloo campers give better stuff in my opinion! xD I can't wait for winter!


----------



## Pimmy (Sep 12, 2013)

ohh, I was just wondering if you could get chef's hats in this game! Now I know I can look around for one...


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 12, 2013)

I am totally getting these pots! I just hope I can get a camper.. I only have like 10 more days of TT'ing through snow D:


----------



## Cryptika (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks guys, I kind of figured they would be from igloos, but I wasn't sure. 
I remember how in the Gamecube AC you could get chowder and crab stew from igloos. I wasn't sure if they brought that back or not. x)
Now I can't wait for the snow...

- - - Post Merge - - -

That would be great! How much are they?


----------



## acnlnoobie (Aug 10, 2017)

*little late, sorry*

so.... am i 4 years too late to ask you to get one for me..? i've searched all of the web and can't find anywhere else 
>.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

am I 4 years too late to ask for one..? I've searched all over the web but can't find it anywhere else >.<


----------



## froggyb (Aug 10, 2017)

I believe you can get them from one of the characters who sets up their RV in the campsite for Meow coupons. Maybe I'm thinking of a different stew pot. And I cant remember who it was, maybe the turkey?

Edit:

Its Franklin, and you can get a stew pot from him that looks like the one you're talking about. Customizing it with Cyrus lets you choose different soups... I'm pretty sure...

just realized this post is several years old


----------



## acnlnoobie (Aug 10, 2017)

I saw that stew pot today, but someone said these were from an igloo or something.. I just replaced my game since my last one was ruined, so i missed a lot. what's the igloo?


----------



## Garrett (Aug 10, 2017)

Duplicate post. Never mind. 

Move along now.


----------

